# SOS Clowns have spawned in my tank



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Yesterday, after 2 years my clownfish just laid eggs in my 10 gal tank. I have no idea what to do. 
Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

send some fry to me  I would give it a sh ot.

I would probably google and find out what are the hazards to baby clowns and see if you could get them and the family into a tank to grow out.

http://www.wikihow.com/Breed-Clownfish


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Clownfish*

Hey guys there is a guy on this forum that breeds them.

swissguard

Here is his thread

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127666

Good luck


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What type of clown fish do you have. ?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

GTACORAL said:


> I have ORA Clownfish Pair
> http://www.orafarm.com/product/black-ocellaris-clownfish/ ( He  )
> http://www.orafarm.com/product/premium-snowflake-clownfish/ ( She  )


They would have BEAUTIFUL babies....try to save the eggs and fry.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am wondering if you could post some pics of your pair.Where about are you located in Toronto?Thanks


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Where I can get B Shrimp Eggs and Baby Food for Clownfish ? Anyone in Newmarket or Aurora has Phyto Culture


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I was hoping you would sent an actual photo of your fish so I can have a better understanding to help you .Brine shrimp will do you no good .You need live rotifer to feed the fry.If you actually keep the pair in a 10 g tank then it much easier to catch the fry then in a big reef tank.Your actually tank Photo would really help.


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

I will ask to take a pics later on  live rotifer is first food for them after 5-6 days you have to feed them with live Brine shrimps. I goggle it


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

GTACORAL said:


> I will ask to take a pics later on  live rotifer is first food for them after 5-6 days you have to feed them with live Brine shrimps. I goggle it


You feed them much longer than that with rotifers. Brine shrimp, unless they are gut-loaded, are like popcorn to clownfish. They have no nutritional value. I culture live rotifers fyi.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would love a baby if htey survive.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

This thread has got me wanting to try as well but I am one minor, little step behind everyone that's posting :-(

I have a mated paid of clownfish that I have had for a number of years now in a 40 gallon setup with coral, anemone etc. All parameters good.

The minor issue is that they have never laid eggs...ever.

What am I doing wrong? getting very jealous of users who have eggs and can't keep them.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

They will eat live rotifers no matter how old they are, my adult clowns still eat them. If mine bred I would feed them rotifers until they were large enough to eat mysis or pellets.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

O.k I have the same set up.Have you counted how many days the the are being laid?Appr.its very easy no need to panic.Iwould say the egg are about 5,6 days seen you saw it .If you are serious in keeping the baby.You shoud find live rotiifer and culture it a 10 g bucket and feed the rotiferw/phyto.I have some fresh rotifer and food that i broght direct form Reed Mariculture,1,000,000 rotifer around $20 to $ 30 pluss R.g complete food for rotifer.Rg complete is a ready to feed need to culture the live phyto.A waste of time and electricitiy for me that is .I am not sure what your budget is $$$.All in all I paid around $225.00/ for me less stress and it woth every single pennies.Delevery is next day at your door.I have raise about 300 clown just your average ocelleris nemo clown fish.It a great start for me since I used there product.On average the rotifer last me about 6 months.I just culture it a 10g bucket and divided it to 3 more bucket That a lot of rotifer for continunious breeding.The first couple batch it might not make it but down the road it so easy.
You should go and get another same sized tank set up.no filter just a small 10 g air pump with air tube and a rigid tubing to attached an air stone to it so it moved around.also a heater 50w the same as you have.Basicslly what you have now is the same but without a FILTER.Filter will suck all your baby no filter just air stone.Once you have the tank set the heater to the same temp.as your mother tank.start the air but make sure you have air valve to turn down the air, open a bit more then a 1/4 way not full open it will be too much air for the babies.I also tape just the back tank with a black garbage no need to covered the whole tank.place to tank beside the mother tank.the lights from the mother tank will shine some lights to your baby tank.that good enough.Transfer the a 1/4 mother tank water to your new tank and airate with the matching heater temperature it just a 1/4 Why? because On the day of the hatch you will used a clear drinking cup to gently scoop the baby to yor new tank. as you scoop the baby to the baby tank will fill up.also have a premixed of fresh water so you can add to the mother tank the water line drops low so need to fill up the mother tank.do not add premixed water all at once refill a small amount so the temperature stay the same in the mother tank.Also no light is needed for the baby tank.As soon as you scoop all the babies feed the live rotifer to the babies.I do not wait 1 day or 2 day to feed I do it the same day.I am guessing you do not have a rotifer seive on hand so just used a spoon or a glass to scoop the rotifer to feed.You will need to buy a rotifer seive .Do not over feed /rotifer a reasonale amont 3 times a day.I brought a large magnifing glass from walmart in the sewing section also invest in goog mag.glass aound $50 is is a very usedfull tool to have as you and see the amount of rotifer you see and at the time enjoyed looking at the babies.Buy a large Mag glass its the best thing to have.Take out the guess work in looking through the babies tank.See you soon


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks for this very useful information, next stop  Walmart magnifying glass and Jagar 50W heater


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to see you post pics of your new babies tank setup with air line and rigid tube to further assit you and others to see.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I dont see the eggs .I am only seeing what is to be small white snails spawn all over the pot.Clown only laid eggs in a clump not scratter all over the pot


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

From my experienced mixed breed clown fishes are a bit tricky then your regular breed.Also this is a first time UN experienced parents .Nutrition play a very umportant parts in breeding .They also feel threating and eat the egg.in your case could be several things 
Parent need to be feed good nutritous food
I would changed the water right away if the eggs are dead to prevent polluting the tank
Water quality is very importing in the parent tank as you will used it for your baby tank alot.
They will soon laid eggs .I the eggs survived a week you are on track the next batch will be better.My ultra premium snow flakes hacth hundreds of eggs gone the next morning.It been also a year like this.
order your rotifer from Reed Mariculture shipped fresh on every Monday and start the culture and have your new tank cycling.Be prepared you are all over the place right now Not prepared to take on the task.Once you are ready with these things things will be must enjoyable and easy on you and you will find things will go smoother and you will fing the parents breed nicer eggs and babies.Feed them fresh egg roe brought form asian supermarket infused with selco and a small amount of garlic guard .Do not over feed


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks guys, appreciated. Mod please close this tread


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Continue updating .


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Send u PM no answer yet. Which food u are using paste or RGcomplete to feed culture ?


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

congratulations
vic


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Simba for the information.

I had my maroon clown fish laid eggs twice but without success. I remove eggs to 10gal tank and use air tube to air the eggs. They did hatch but did not see anything later. I was trying to feed Roti Feast since I could not get hold of rotifers. Now I am waiting for the third time, I suppose I should not remove the eggs but wait till they are hatch then move the fries.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

GTa You do not understand or know how hard i try to give my time and help you so you can become a sucessful breeder I think i have explained as much as i can in the previous post.Sucessful breeder world wide used Reed Maricultured product to feed there fry ( babies ) Yes it quite expensive in shipping but it have work for me successful.Master Swissguard just post he is some one you can p.m for more info.Every succesful breeder has there own breeding formula.I have gone through extensive whips and failure .I have found the best formula for me Reed Mariculture .Others may not agreed .
Lonnie I try taking the eggs and aerite like you do it a complete murder.Let it be as naturel as best.Clown fish fan and pick out dead eggs and non stopping fanning there eggs to keep the eggs clean free from diease you cannot do that with a air stone it doses not work .if you see a bunch hatch from a air stone it will not make it .I feed mind good food nutritious food so they have strong full strenght in fanning there eggs and keep there babies from survying.If you watch how they none stop fanning there eggs 24hours a day and picked out he bad eggs you almost cried .none stop and continueing fanning its quite an effort .This why I will not sell my babies I will keep them all .Seeing them from Fry and gone through alot just to survived make you think You did your job to keep them alive and they did there job to keep there babies alive .Its not easy at all .I am trying to post some pics as my computer skill is still way behind.
At the current moment I only have enough Rg complete to feed the rotifer culture .Other wise i would give you some to start the cultured.i will order some more in april .


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

simba im no master by all means thanks for the compliments.
I do like to help.
thang give me a call next week ill try to steer you in the right path.
words of wisdom
slow down


vic


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

I really appreciated your time and knowledge  simba, I order the kit from Reed Mariculture like you suggested. It is well known US Company and no shortcuts.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

If you order ask for the bigger Rg complete.You will need to continue feedng the rotifer with Rg.C.They shipped Monday and Wed fresh.oder the (L) type rotifer for baby fry clown The (S) type is no use too small.Hope this post continue it been fun.
Swissguard I am confused is it Thang or Seb?


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking thang but could be different

vic


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Simba for all the information, its helps, I know its not easy. I know swissguard, yes its true all of us have different methods, just like keeping and breeding discus or angel fish. As we progress, there will be different methods coming up, just like years ago we did not have skimmers. Its good that we share our know how, thank you.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hope Gta contininue sharing his progress so there someting to write about.My pics should be on soon !


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

I like to Close this one. I will make new one 
Thanks,


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

No too good to closed!Guess you found new helps???


----------

